# Update on my Schooling



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

93% is likely an A, don’t be so hard on yourself. Remember, A’s and B’s are great, but C’s get degrees also.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

Vladaar said:


> I know, I know most people don't think much of schooling for learning the trade. But it is getting it out of the way so I don't have to do night classes when I do get hired.
> 
> Electricity Level One NCCER completed. I only got 93% overall grade, the exam through me off it was timed and I ran out of time. I didn't get to answer like the last 15 questions. I will be better prepared to answer the easy questions first and revisit calculations, I think dealing with the time for the test will help with the Journeyman's test down the road too.


Yes you have the idea skip and move on.
I had to take a test for a job I applied for on indeed, it was basic math and I did not get it finished. Afterword I thought you idiot, you did it all by hand no one else would do that they would use a calculator.


----------



## BillyMac59 (Sep 12, 2019)

Time management is critical during a test. Can I assume your test is multiple choice? (As a Canadian, I'm not familiar with your schooling/testing process.) Let me share a tried and true practice with you. For such a test, ask two questions: are the questions weighted the same -one mark per question, and are there marks taken away for wrong answers? Most, but not all tests, are scored this way. If your test IS like this, do some mental math. Say 100 questions - at one mark apiece - in 3 hours.That's about two minutes/question. When you start the test, LEAVE YOUR PENCIL DOWN. Read through the test first. You'll find questions you know, some you know how to figure out, and probably a few that make you say WTF? Now, pick up your pencil and do all the ones you know. Then the ones you know how to figure out and last the hard ones. And have a watch/clock to let you know when your down to the last 5-10 minutes. Remember, if no penalty for wrong answers, ANSWER EVERYTHING! Most multiple choice test give you four answers. A flat out guess of an answer has a 1 in 4 chance of being right; no answer is always wrong........Besides you got a 93 at entry level one. Better to think about 93% good than 7% bad.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

ValeoBill said:


> are there marks taken away for wrong answers? Most, but not all tests, are scored this way.


When I wrote tests they were graded wrong answers got points off, blank did not. The reason I did this is there should not be any guessing in electric. But to be fair I hinted to this in my introduction before I tested them, also if you did not answer them and got the few you answered right you could pass.


----------



## Vladaar (Mar 9, 2021)

I will take the advice. I also find trick questions frustrating. Where they change one word or word it so it doesn't quite match the book. There's plenty to learn and be tested on without having to trick students. LoL. Man I miss the good ole days of school where when in doubt answer C on multiple choice was a 50+ chance of getting it right. LoL.

I should mention it's open book, online test. Maybe that why they throw some trickery in it.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Vladaar said:


> I know, I know most people don't think much of schooling for learning the trade. But it is getting it out of the way so I don't have to do night classes when I do get hired.


I am not a fan of paying for the schooling BUT you will never damage your brain with any education.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Education - you pay for it once and use it for a lifetime!


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Vladaar said:


> I should mention it's open book, online test. Maybe that why they throw some trickery in it.



Hey pay someone $200 to sit with you and help with the test....hahahaha. Seriously, I can't believe that unless there is a zoom type setup where they monitor you.


----------



## 211023 (Apr 22, 2021)

Vladaar said:


> I know, I know most people don't think much of schooling for learning the trade. But it is getting it out of the way so I don't have to do night classes when I do get hired.
> 
> Electricity Level One NCCER completed. I only got 93% overall grade, the exam through me off it was timed and I ran out of time. I didn't get to answer like the last 15 questions. I will be better prepared to answer the easy questions first and revisit calculations, I think dealing with the time for the test will help with the Journeyman's test down the road too.


I told my coworker , the book is easy, the labor is more hard. Those jackhammer don't play around. I'm almost done with level 2 in 2 weeks. I was doing a module on relay and contacts. It got me interested to buying some and going home to try some experiment.


----------



## 211023 (Apr 22, 2021)

Vladaar said:


> I will take the advice. I also find trick questions frustrating. Where they change one word or word it so it doesn't quite match the book. There's plenty to learn and be tested on without having to trick students. LoL. Man I miss the good ole days of school where when in doubt answer C on multiple choice was a 50+ chance of getting it right. LoL.
> 
> I should mention it's open book, online test. Maybe that why they throw some trickery in it.


Open book, WTH, how you do that? I get my keys and phone lock up in a locker, no kidding. Then I get monitor with 8 cameras.


----------



## mofos be cray (Nov 14, 2016)

just the cowboy said:


> When I wrote tests they were graded wrong answers got points off, blank did not. The reason I did this is there should not be any guessing in electric. But to be fair I hinted to this in my introduction before I tested them, also if you did not answer them and got the few you answered right you could pass.


I don't think there should be surprises on a test. Either in the material or the means of grading.
The point of a test is to assess someone's knowledge on a subject not to bolster the person who developed the test's ego.
If you want to punish wrong answers that's fine but you should be clear about that up front.


----------



## Vladaar (Mar 9, 2021)

Since it's online, they letting me knock out 2 years of apprenticeship hours in one year. What would take a year going once a week, I knock out in a few months by working on my class nearly every day. Thus, hoping to have all 4 years of class hours done in 2 years time.
If your state accepts the accreditation of it you could do it too.








Charlottesville-Albemarle Technical Education Center


My Choice. My School. My Future.




www.catec.org





Of course I still need 2000 hours a year OJT. This has nothing to do with that requirement. @Kwchrisv


----------



## 211023 (Apr 22, 2021)

Vladaar said:


> Since it's online, they letting me knock out 2 years of apprenticeship hours in one year. What would take a year going once a week, I knock out in a few months by working on my class nearly every day. Thus, hoping to have all 4 years of class hours done in 2 years time.
> If your state accepts the accreditation of it you could do it too.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vladaar (Mar 9, 2021)

Ok, just when I think I knew everything about the process for Virginia, I learned there are 2 ways to go about it.

First I can use Virginia Department of Labor for free and register as a apprentice, they will keep track of my On the Job hours towards being qualified to sit for Journeyman card test, but the caveat with them is they require 576 formal trade education hours. So I would have to do 4 years at Catech school for 2200 dollars more, then this other method.

Second Method is Virginia Department of Professional and Occupational Regulation. With them I have to keep track of my own on the job hours, keeping all pay check stubs, for evidence. But I only need 240 hours formal trade education hours. So after I finish the 2nd year I am already enrolled in, I would have my education piece done. This is tempting, because I could literally spend 500 dollars on Mike Holt journeyman practice stuff, and save 1700 dollars that I could use as a buffer to help with apprentice pay levels at start.

What you guys think, I know, I see over and over people who have problems with employers not giving them hours so the first method would free me of that worry, but the savings if I find a good employer that I can trust and I do a good job myself of keeping the hours tracked would be great.

Actually what I should probably do is a version of both, register with Department of Labor as a backup in case I have issues with my hours ( dog chews it up, angry wife tosses it or something out of my control I lose my records ) with Department of Professional and Occupation Regulation I will still be able to do the Department of Labor method, by knocking out the education piece I am missing if it looked to be the case. Otherwise plan on saving the money.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

If that is what the rules are I think option 2 for the following reasons.
1. If hours and school will let you test out you don't need an apprenticeship.
2. It may be easier to get a job as helper than a formal apprenticeship.
a. Employer don't have to get involved with department of labor
b. Employer don't have to keep track.
3. School already counts.

Cowboy


----------



## JasonCo (Mar 23, 2015)

The fact that you care enough to follow up on your grade and discuss it on here, it being a 93% as well. Believe me you're ahead of the game, you'll turn out to be a great electrician. Most guys in my class just wanted to take the test and leave, never to think about it again. You coming on here shows solid character. You're doing more than most would by coming on this forum. Even if some make higher grades than you, you're passion will surpass them in the end. A 93% is solid though, nothing to be worked up on. I could only dream of an apprentice in the company I work for coming onto electrical forums and talking electrical. You're doing what every apprentice should do, and in the end you'll see how much it pays off regardless of grade expectations you put on yourself.


----------



## Phillipd (Jan 7, 2020)

Vladaar said:


> I know, I know most people don't think much of schooling for learning the trade. But it is getting it out of the way so I don't have to do night classes when I do get hired.
> 
> Electricity Level One NCCER completed. I only got 93% overall grade, the exam through me off it was timed and I ran out of time. I didn't get to answer like the last 15 questions. I will be better prepared to answer the easy questions first and revisit calculations, I think dealing with the time for the test will help with the Journeyman's test down the road too.



There’s nothing to sneeze at getting 93%. School is a great help getting you on track for passing required exams along your apprenticeship. I took a 9 month course and it made it a lot smoother transition into learning code and theory. Keep in mind that your future employer likely won’t care what your marks are so keep up the good work but don’t sweat the marks too much.


----------



## 205490 (Jun 23, 2020)

Congratulations, that's a great score. The advice on time management you got is spot on and useful for your entire career. I too applaud your caracter and believe you'll do well. Maybe take some practice tests on your own. Never stop learning, reading & asking questions.


----------



## Vladaar (Mar 9, 2021)

Electricity Level Two NCCER completed 91%. I really bombed the final exam, just trying to get it knocked out when I was on vacation. I do believe that gives me the hours I need for Virginia though. Now just need 4 years OJT. So a employer won't have to pay for my education.


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

Vladaar said:


> Electricity Level Two NCCER completed 91%. I really bombed the final exam, just trying to get it knocked out when I was on vacation. I do believe that gives me the hours I need for Virginia though. Now just need 4 years OJT. So a employer won't have to pay for my education.


all you gotta do is keep on, keepin on.... one day you will look up and say .... ya know ,,, i think im ready to work for myself now


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Vladaar said:


> Electricity Level Two NCCER completed 91%. I really bombed the final exam, just trying to get it knocked out when I was on vacation. I do believe that gives me the hours I need for Virginia though. Now just need 4 years OJT. So a employer won't have to pay for my education.


Where do you live, in Virginia?


----------



## Vladaar (Mar 9, 2021)

brian john said:


> Where do you live, in Virginia?


Waynesboro


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Vladaar said:


> Waynesboro


I have men that drive in from Harrisonburg (way too far in my opinion), most come from Front Royal. Anyway if you want to go union let me know I can get you a job.


----------

